# Shipmates



## Spannerman52 (Nov 22, 2012)

Did anyone out there sail in the MV Galway between 1971 -1973?


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Spannerman,

was on Antrim and Donegal same time you on Galway. Will send you P.M. Dave


----------



## Spannerman52 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello Dave thanks for the prompt reply I was on the Donegal before the Galway I did a coastal trip on her before picking up the Galway. I did 3 trips about 8-9 months each. First to New Zealand & Australia. The next two were SA - Red sea -Seychelles -Maldives -India & a similar run second time had some great times smoked some very strange stuf as you do when you're 19/20 we are about to shiver in a wet cold winter so enjoy the sunshine. Cheers Trevor


----------



## Spannerman52 (Nov 22, 2012)

dave beaumont said:


> Hi Spannerman,
> 
> was on Antrim and Donegal same time you on Galway. Will send you P.M. Dave


I was also on the Donegal Dave but my post wasn't available deep sea just a coastal job, so Trinders offered me 2nd Cook & Baker aboard the Galway when I paid off in Hull where I lived then I signed on the Galway sailed to Panama & on to New Zealand we had stalls on deck & Carried cattle.We sailed North island & South then to Oz picked up sugar at a place called Bunderberg. Second & third trips we sailed to Capetown & the East coast of Africa Red Sea Seychelles & Maldives ( before they even had an airport) Then Ceylon & Indian coast. I had some real good mates on that ship really wonder where they are & what they're up to? Your Mr w. Harrington was asst.Steward along with a guy named Tony can't remember his last name? But a good pal he lived in moorends Seamus 2nd Engineer from Northern Ireland real gem lots more I'm not great remembering names nowadays but we had some great times. If you were there it would be great to hear from you
Trevor


----------



## robert thompson gss 1967 (Oct 27, 2012)

sorry for coming in on your post lads, but bunderberg; and the antrim/donegal rang a bell. i was on the mv,lutetian also loading sugar at bunderberg. the connection although slight is an ab who i sailed with on my previous ship, was on the antrim or donegal cannot remember which, but he missed it. where was he montys bar; we where on our last drop before loading the treacle at bunderberg when i met him again.thanks rob.


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Robert, just checked the voyage cards i have of Donegal and Antrim and neither of them ever went to Bundaberg in their voyages. Only ever went to Brisbane, Cairns, Port Alma, Gladsone and Townsville. Maybe it was one of these ports you saw either one. What year exactly was it you were in Bundaberg on Lutetian. Cheers Dave ex Antrim/Donegal


----------



## robert thompson gss 1967 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry Dave, misread your post. I was on about the Antrim or the Donegal can't remember which one. Realised you were on about the Galway going to Bunderberg. It was the Antrim/Donegal which was in Sydney - one of my old shipmates missed it whilst in Sydney, met up with him in Monty's in 1968. He was an AB from Yorkshire. Best wishes, Rob.


----------

